# Monster



## Lord Genome (Apr 6, 2008)

I searched but didnt see a thread on it, and realized that was an injustice.

 Monster is an eighteen volume manga that won the Shogakukan Manga Award in 2001. Authored by Naoki Urasawa who also created other manga's, more notably 20th Century Love Boys and Pluto(though Monster is my favorite). It is also coming out with a live action movie set to release in 2009.






     Plot summary


> When a Doctor makes the highly controversial decision to save a boy's life over the mayor's, it leads to the loss of almost everything he holds dear. His fiance, his career, his social standing. The only thing he keeps is his own feeling of self worth, knowing that he did the right thing in saving the boy, who came in first. Yet even that is threatened when he begins to learn that nothing is as it originally appeared. A trail of bloodshed pointing to the seemingly innocent child leaves him questioning even his beliefs. Whether, in the end, all lives are ever truly equal.


Discuss its greatness


----------



## theshad (Apr 7, 2008)

Preferred 20th Century Boys but Monster will always have a place as one of my favorite mangas.


----------



## wild09 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hmmmm... What ever happened to that movie that was supposed to be an American adaptation of Monster? I remember hearing it was in the works or something but never heard anything about it again.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 7, 2008)

Ah thats right the movie is set tgo come out sometime next year IIRC

*edits first post*


----------



## wild09 (Apr 7, 2008)

Seriously? I thought it was scrapped since I haven't heard it mentioned once since the announcement. Well that's good to know. I wonder how it will turn out.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 7, 2008)

The greatest manga and anime series that I've ever read/seen.

Then again, I haven't finished _20th Century Boys_ yet, so this could potentially change.


----------



## Fran (Apr 7, 2008)

Huh?
There wasn't a Monster manga thread?

Oh geeeez.

Monster = EPIC
Greatest characters. Greatest storyline. 

10/10 bishies!


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Apr 7, 2008)

The greatness that is Monster can not be properly conveyed through mere words on the Internet, but can only been obtained through reading the manga for yourself.

In other words, if you haven't already, *READ THIS MANGA OR YOU FAIL AT LIFE!* 

Oh, and Monster > Pluto >> 20CB IMHO  All really good though, Urasawa Naoki is a mangaka god.


----------



## theshad (Apr 7, 2008)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> The greatness that is Monster can not be properly conveyed through mere words on the Internet, but can only been obtained through reading the manga for yourself.
> 
> In other words, if you haven't already, *READ THIS MANGA OR YOU FAIL AT LIFE!*
> 
> Oh, and Monster > Pluto >> 20CB IMHO  All really good though, Urasawa Naoki is a mangaka god.



As of now 20CB > Monster > Pluto for me, I expect Pluto to overtake Monster though, simply the fact that I haven't gotten to read the entire series yet gives Monster the edge, though I do prefer the Pluto story.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 7, 2008)

Monster is one of the best mangas that you could ever read.  A shearing story of good and evil.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 7, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> The greatest manga and anime series that I've ever read/seen.
> 
> Then again, I haven't finished _20th Century Boys_ yet, so this could potentially change.


Agreed, though I prefer monster over 20th Century Boys



Mattaru said:


> Huh?
> There wasn't a Monster manga thread?
> 
> Oh geeeez.
> ...


Agreed, I was shocked when I found that out.

Its the rare manga where the bishies dont suck 


Scorpio3.14 said:


> In other words, if you haven't already, *READ THIS MANGA OR YOU FAIL AT LIFE!*


This man speaks truth


theshad said:


> As of now 20CB > Monster > Pluto for me, I expect Pluto to overtake Monster though, simply the fact that I haven't gotten to read the entire series yet gives Monster the edge, though I do prefer the Pluto story.


Oh you havent finished Monster or Pluto?


----------



## Cipher (Apr 7, 2008)

I prefer 20th Century Boys just slightly, but Monster is still a masterpiece.  I'm still waiting for there to be more chapters of Pluto for me to read, since I'll devour the 50 or so that are out so fast that I'll get depressed when I have to wait for more. :WOW

Wait, live-action Monster movie?!   DO WANT!


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 7, 2008)

Monster is still the best manga I have read. Simply astounding storytelling from Naoki Urasawa. I really can't emphasize how fucking amazing this manga is. It's his best work IMO. Though I loved both 20th CB and Pluto too. 

Not to mention, Monster has one of the best villain in all of manga and anime. 

Also what was everyone's interpretation of the last chapter?


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 7, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Monster is still the best manga I have read. Simply astounding storytelling from Naoki Urasawa. I really can't emphasize how fucking amazing this manga is. It's his best work IMO. Though I loved both 20th CB and Pluto too.
> 
> Not to mention, Monster has one of the best villain in all of manga and anime.
> 
> Also what was everyone's interpretation of the last chapter?


Johan=Best villian ever I think

On the ending...

*Spoiler*: __ 



In all honesty it was the one thing i was kinda dissapointed in. It didnt feel rushed, but they didnt give any closure to most of the characters backstory. I was excited and it felt like a cliffhanger when they didnt reveal Johan's real name, but i was getting freaked out when he was talking about who his mom gave away. 






Oh and Grimmer is a badass


----------



## Fran (Apr 8, 2008)

Inspector Runge's idiosyncracies were particularly pleasing. Typing on the invisible keyboard makes you look like such a geek


----------



## Parallax (Apr 8, 2008)

I honestly found the ending to be absolute genius and a perfect way to end this series.  I was glad that I didnt get full closure


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 8, 2008)

I loved the ending, I just want to know where Johan dissapeared off to 

Also what his actual name is.


----------



## wild09 (Apr 8, 2008)

I really don't think the name is what's important but the fact that he was actually given a name. Even if you did know his name it wouldn't change anything.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 8, 2008)

I know its not important i just wanted to know what it was


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 9, 2008)

Monster is awesome....although i think i prefer 20th boys a little more, but it's hard to compare cause i watched the anime for monster and sometimes waiting for the next episode during the slow bits was kinda boring and dampened the feeling i had for it. nevertheless, this is still an awesome story <3


*Spoiler*: _ending_ 



 i wanted to know Johan's name!  and also, i actually wished that the bond between anna and johan to be rekindled a bit more, but since he disappeared that's not going to happen. just that they were so close once. he had that scream when they took away his sister. and yeah, him wondering who is mom actually wanted to give out was disturbing and you really felt for him. actually, if anna had remember to tell johan what the guy said to her about not being a monster, he prob wouldn't have became like that.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2008)

you should honestly give the manga a read, its handled better than the superb anime


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 9, 2008)

i have it, just that i haven't gotten to reading it cause i scanned through the pages and the anime followed it quite superbly so i didn't feel the need to read it xD but maybe when i have the time i will.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Apr 9, 2008)

Argh, I STILL haven't read this series yet!  Would you reccomend it highly to a girl that likes mystery and horror stories? .....and bishies?


----------



## Arcanis (Apr 9, 2008)

Even though 20th Century Boys is amazing, I still like Monster much more. It truly is a perfect masterpiece that should be read by every fiction fan.

Read it or I'll send you to Kinderheim 511


----------



## Nena Trinity (Apr 9, 2008)

Got it, I'm seeking out some chapters and episodes now


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 9, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Johan=Best villian ever I think
> 
> On the ending...
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah like Elijah said, I thought it was genius. I loved how Urasawa was still able to keep suspense EVEN at the last damn chapter. I can go on for days about how amazing this manga is. 





Also did anyone else get chills down their spines when they read this scene?



One of my favorite pages in any manga.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 9, 2008)

~L~ said:


> i have it, just that i haven't gotten to reading it cause i scanned through the pages and the anime followed it quite superbly so i didn't feel the need to read it xD but maybe when i have the time i will.


Actually I think the manga has scenes that arent in the anime IIRC


Kannon said:


> Argh, I STILL haven't read this series yet!  Would you reccomend it highly to a girl that likes mystery and horror stories? .....and bishies?


YES



~Shin~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your not the only one, i was not expecting that at all


----------



## Fran (Apr 9, 2008)

That was absolutely beautiful...

There was another scene that made me go //


*Spoiler*: _ITS A FREAKING TRAP!_ 










What a turn-on


----------



## tictactoc (Apr 9, 2008)

Johan>yo fav villain.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 9, 2008)

ROfl the trap

I gotta admit, that was a major mindfuck


----------



## Nena Trinity (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh woah what a sexbomb


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 9, 2008)

Kannon said:


> Argh, I STILL haven't read this series yet!  Would you reccomend it highly to a girl that likes mystery and horror stories? .....and bishies?


yes read it! the only person i find remotely fits the bishie bill is Johan though...but you have to realize this manga's art is based on realism so there are no wide eye sparkling pink hair etc type characters :3 but the story is fantastic. 

damn makes me kinda regret not reading the manga first before watching the anime, when i read 20th i'm like    so many times. 

lol, those panels above, serious trap indeed


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 9, 2008)

Id just like to mention Grimmer is fucking badass


----------



## Fran (Apr 9, 2008)

Really?
I liked Grimmer, but so many characters stood out for me.


*Spoiler*: _Inspector Runge_ 




I love how he abandoned his family without a second thought for his job. I love his invisible keyboard. I loved how he owned Roberto





*Spoiler*: _Nina_ 



She's just so hot.
 Admittedly, Johan Nina was hotter  but she falls so far out from the tragic heroine stereotype that she's radiating brilliance





*Spoiler*: _Roberto_ 



I've named him God's Accomplice. This guy is fat, and badass! 




A lot of of the minor characters in this cast were awesome as well. Like the ex-sniper, the psychologist, and the guy who committed suicide during that interview by driving a pencil through his head. ...

 WTF moment in this manga was when Johan ...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Persuaded the kids to jump off the building.  that was a real shocker




@Kannon: I'd still tap Johan, so long he kept that wig on


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 9, 2008)

Grimmer was fucking awesome. I loved that little story he had with the Magnificent Steiner. 

My overall favorite character has to be Johan. By far one of the most well-crafted and intricate villains I've seen in any work of fiction. Tenma is second. Then Eva, Grimmer, Lunge, and Nina. 

I really liked Eva though. I usually hate the slutty characters but I was really intrigued with Eva. On some level, I could actually sympathize with her.


----------



## Arcanis (Apr 10, 2008)

"All we have to defend ourselves... is one single pistol." 

Oh shi, I'm getting urges to re-read this godly manga. I think I've forgotten about plenty of things so it should still be fun and fresh, plus since I know the end and all already, I may notice tons of stuff I had missed before. It's win-win.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 10, 2008)

Grimmer was such an intriguing character he was magnificent throughout the whole series.  A great mid series addition.


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 10, 2008)

It was really interesting how he wove each character into the storyline. i would be watching the anime, and then be like who the hell is this guy...and then  

i can't read his works until they are complete. waiting montly for each chapter will kill me  that's why i'm holding off reading 21st and Pluto until they are done :3


----------



## wild09 (Apr 10, 2008)

Man I hated Runge at first and I mean HATED him.

Midway in spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



At one point I thought of him as the equivalent of a robot. I mean the guy got stabbed, barely shows any emotion or concern about his wound and just goes after Tenma. When he started banging on Tenma's car window, wounded, with the obsessed expression, even as he passed out, I couldn't help but hate his guts. 

The guy was willing to lose everything to convict Tenma and wouldn't listen to any evidence he hadn't gathered. He lost his family, essentially got demoted in his job, and almost lost his life, all to imprison Tenma, wrongly at that!




I really can't believe it but he actually became one of my favorite character, if not favorite, characters in any manga or anime.

End spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



It wasn't until Ruhenheim when he became friendly with Grimmer that I started to like him. By the time Runge was leaving the hotel with rifle in hand, all bad ass like, and told Grimmer they should get a beer when it was all over, I thought he was awesome. 

By the time he entered the hotel Roberto was staying at I was scared he was going to die, and so soon after I started to like him. The Roberto fight was so intense for me and as it drew to an end when his tung was swelled up I was certain he would die. It was such a shock to me when we squeezed Roberto's wound to the point of overpowering him, in such a helpless looking state no less, I was so overwhelmed I actually cried. I have never shed tears for an anime or manga before but I was just so overjoyed.


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 10, 2008)

^ you kinda hit the spot of my feelings for him too, i started liking him only at the end of the manga xD


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 10, 2008)

I liked Runge as soon as I saw him.

Living through a knife wound and still chasing is badass

Also is it Lunge or Runge  I never actually got that clear


----------



## Fran (Apr 10, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> I liked Runge as soon as I saw him.
> 
> Living through a knife wound and still chasing is badass
> 
> Also is it Lunge or Runge  I never actually got that clear



'Lunge' was a translation mistake I believe. I think the official name is 'Runge' [it might be the other way round]

I love him  Such a unique charcter...Ever suspecting, I loved it when he finally caught up with Tenma and they faced off...
Even when he was injured he was still intent upon arresting him. Some beautiful psychological play.






This manga would make for such an epic film...


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 10, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> This manga would make for such an epic film...


What a coincidence 

Since they are making a movie out of it 

Actually, could they fill the whole manga into one movie? Seems kinda long.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 10, 2008)

Runge was fucking badass. I liked the die hard attitude he had. The whole "work over life" thing he had going on was very interesting. And it was really nice to see him change as the story progressed. Especially in the end.


----------



## Fran (Apr 10, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> What a coincidence
> 
> Since they are making a movie out of it
> 
> Actually, could they fill the whole manga into one movie? Seems kinda long.



Nipah? They are? :amazed!!!

edit:HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

 THEY ARE!


----------



## wild09 (Apr 11, 2008)

You have to remember this is going to be an American made film. I have a feeling the movie will be loosely based around the manga at best. Even if they didn't there would be no way to fit the entire story in one film.

also...

*Spoiler*: __ 



I have a feeling that they are going to go with the idea that Johan has two personalities from the part when they see what Johan wrote on the water tower. I don't know why but I really get the feeling. 




You're better off not expecting it to be exactly like the manga so don't expect it to be. Oh and $20 says Tenma's character won't be Japanese. I still think they will stick with the foreigner thing but make him another ethnicity. Heh Indian would be funny, am I right? American stereotyping FTW! Who's with me. Yeah... lol.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 11, 2008)

Josh Olson who adapted A History of Violence is doing the screenplay so I have high hopes for the script at least


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 11, 2008)

I think the movie would need to be a trilogy to keep it like the manga as much as possible. Like the first one could end with after Baby's plans to blow up the town is foiled, second after the Vampire guy arc, and then the rest could be in the third one.


----------



## wild09 (Apr 11, 2008)

You must be one heck of a dreamer to think they would bother giving a movie based on something foreign a budget for 3 movies with out any kind of knowledge how the general American public would react to the first movie. Don't mean to shoot down your hopes but it really doesn't sound realistic.

Still, I suppose I should give Josh Olson a little more credit.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 11, 2008)

wild09 said:


> *You must be one heck of a dreamer* to think they would bother giving a movie based on something foreign a budget for 3 movies with out any kind of knowledge how the general American public would react to the first movie. Don't mean to shoot down your hopes but it really doesn't sound realistic.
> 
> Still, I suppose I should give Josh Olson a little more credit.


Damn straight I am


----------



## Parallax (Apr 12, 2008)

I know at least the movie has a shot at being great.  Olson's work on A History of Violence was perfect and I hope that they choose a great director and producer


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 13, 2008)

I hope the movie's good.

Better than it being made by someone like Uwe Boll though lol


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 21, 2008)

Epic picture is epic


----------



## Nena Trinity (Apr 22, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Epic picture is epic



Damn straight it is. *saved*

Finally I started this series  not very far yet, I read volumes 1-3 and I have to say it's pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 22, 2008)

~L~ said:


> It was really interesting how he wove each character into the storyline. i would be watching the anime, and then be like who the hell is this guy...and then
> 
> i can't read his works until they are complete. waiting montly for each chapter will kill me  that's why i'm holding off reading 21st and Pluto until they are done :3



21st has been done for awhile now. Since March or February.


----------



## Fran (Apr 23, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Epic picture is epic



I want a new wallpaper 

Is there a larger image? 


*Spoiler*: _EPIC MOMENT, rubbish text_


----------



## Parallax (Apr 23, 2008)

There is nothing rubbish about that text, fits the series so well


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 24, 2008)

THat picture is epic

serious business

Original link to the other picture

Oh and nomonate Monster for MotM, for the lulz


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 19, 2008)

Started reading it today. Already read two volumes, and it's so fucking awesome. The plot is really nice and I'm looking forward to seeing how it pans out.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 19, 2008)

This is a very impressive manga.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 19, 2008)

If you think the plot is good in the first 2 volumes, prepare to shit bricks later on.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 20, 2008)

Im trying to think if there wsa an arc i didnt incredibly enjoy.

Having no luck so far


----------



## manrae (Jun 20, 2008)

Was I the only one was sad at the very end of the anime/manga?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 20, 2008)

^I didn't really feel sad. I was too busy shitting bricks at the final chapter to know what to feel. 



Lord Genome said:


> Im trying to think if there wsa an arc i didnt incredibly enjoy.
> 
> Having no luck so far



It's hard to find one when each arc is so well crafted and told. 

Urasawa=GENIUS


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jun 21, 2008)

I've actually been seriously considering re-reading Monster. It been so long I find my self not being able to remember some of the finer details of the plot and its various twists. That just wont due for such an epic masterpiece lol


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 21, 2008)

This is a must read for sure.


----------



## VegaPunk (Jun 21, 2008)

Monster is so good, and I like how it looks into what people can become.  But I think 20thCB has a more interesting take on things as it looks into identity.  

Then again Monster has godly h4x character development.  But 20thCB has awesome use of time skips...  But then again Monster has Mr. Grimmer...

Arg.  It's too hard to decide which one I like better.  But they're both on my top 5 list.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 22, 2008)

There both great I believe.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jun 23, 2008)

Read this manga yesterday and finished today. Incredible.

It seems like every single character introduced I wound up liking. Even Eva, which is weird considering when she was bitching about Tenma leaving her I would be like "You left him first you stupid slut". Then you see just what was going no with her and I actually started feeling a little sorry for her.

Last chapter is epic. That one scene where Johan's/Nina's mother is giving one of them up makes me want to re-read the entire series again.

And Grimmer is AWESOME.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 23, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> Read this manga yesterday and finished today. Incredible.
> 
> It seems like every single character introduced I wound up liking. Even Eva, which is weird considering when she was bitching about Tenma leaving her I would be like "You left him first you stupid slut". Then you see just what was going no with her and I actually started feeling a little sorry for her.
> 
> ...



Thanks for spoling last chapter.  I'm past volume 7. Gonna fail my exams if I keep this up, lol.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 23, 2008)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Thanks for spoling last chapter.  I'm past volume 7. Gonna fail my exams if I keep this up, lol.


Dont worry about that, its not a really big spoiler unless you uderstand the context its put in.

You probaly wont even expect it once you get the part still.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 24, 2008)

I like how Dieter did not turn out like Johan because of Tenma help.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 28, 2008)

Finished reading it. Epic manga is epic, certainly jumped into my top3 list. The mangaka is just genius, I'm gonna read his other mangas ASAP.

Is the anime as epic as the manga? Dunno if I should watch it.

The ending is just great.


----------



## boh (Jun 29, 2008)

i just finished as well. wish i had known about it before- great read


----------



## manrae (Jul 3, 2008)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Finished reading it. Epic manga is epic, certainly jumped into my top3 list. The mangaka is just genius, I'm gonna read his other mangas ASAP.
> 
> Is the anime as epic as the manga? Dunno if I should watch it.
> 
> The ending is just great.



The anime is 100% canon...so yes


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 6, 2008)

That great that the anime is as great as the manga.


----------



## Knut (Jul 6, 2008)

One of my all time favorites. Great art, great storytelling and an impressive message. I also love this episodelike setup. All of this small adventures, that Tenma is involved in, like the small girl and the soldier or the old doctor and his lifetime love. Nice references to Homers Odysse. And i am also from Germany. ^^
Besides that, the manga contains so many unique and authentic characters, like inspector lunge, grimmer or eva heineman. And of course Urasawa is an outstanding suspense specialist. 
Highly recommendable.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 7, 2008)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Finished reading it. Epic manga is epic, certainly jumped into my top3 list. The mangaka is just genius, I'm gonna read his other mangas ASAP.
> 
> Is the anime as epic as the manga? Dunno if I should watch it.
> 
> The ending is just great.


Anime is definitly great, pretty sure its 100% canon


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok, thanks, I think I'll watch it when I have time. 

I've also thought of buying the manga but then I found out it hasn't been translated into English. Anyone knows why?


----------



## Knut (Jul 8, 2008)

[DLMURL]http://www.vizmedia.com/products/products.php?series_id=118[/DLMURL]

Of course it is translated.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 9, 2008)

True since I can even read them at the bookstore even.


----------



## Ketchups (Jul 10, 2008)

The main villain in this manga has the same name as me? (Johan)

Oh shi- , I'll start reading this as soon as I catch up with Soul Eater


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 10, 2008)

Monster>Soul Eater


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jul 14, 2008)

Monster is moving up in the world.  Time magazine had a little blurb written by Junot Diaz (who just won the Pulitzer) about how amazing this manga and author are.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 14, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Monster is moving up in the world.  Time magazine had a little blurb written by Junot Diaz (who just won the Pulitzer) about how amazing this manga and author are.


Seriously? Can you post a link or a picture of it?

This is very relevent to my interests


----------



## Heavily Armed Pokey (Jul 14, 2008)

Here is a link.

http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,1820177_1820178_1820114,00.html


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 14, 2008)

Much thanks for that


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 19, 2008)

I started reading this manga yesterday and finished it today. It was my first time reading this...

I am just so depressed...I can't even put it into words...but I have to try...it feels like it is eating away at me from the inside...kinda like that monster...

I am a student studying to be a doctor and I don't know...I am just incredibly depressed by Tenma's struggle and just both mesmerized but terribly disturbed by Johan and his entire life.

I remember watching Silence of the Lambs. I remember the ingenious, psychotic Dr. Hannibal Lecter. And I remember thinking, "I wish I was like him...I wish I was as smart as him. I could OWN anyone psychologically."

I remember watching No Country for Old Men. I remember being just in awe of the raw, insanely talented hitman Anton Chigurh. I remember thinking..."WOW!!!he is just so badass. I wish I could be as cool as him."

And now...

I remember reading this and thinking "I wish I was gifted...a prodigy. I wish I was like Johan. Beautiful blond hair, gorgeous blue eyes, so handsome, so ingeniously intelligent but above all...charming." But now that I finished the manga...I am just depressed...I have this really heavy heart. 

But what bothered me most, was how close we became with those characters (of the manga). 
In the movies I watched, it was 2 hours...maybe 2 and 1/2 hours at most. But, this manga was 2 days. It is just hard for me to part with these characters. 

And, I wish I could put it into words. Like for instance, I just couldn't stop crying for Grimmer. Something about him, he had bee deprived of his humanity and yet he was such a good guy but his past was a terrible feature of his personality. Thankfully, he managed to hold on to what was good around him and help those that needed his help.

But it feels like the older I grow...let me rephrase that...as I approach my twentieth birthday, I grow weary and tired of people. People like Tenma, Grimmer, and Dr. Reichwein are rare. I want to believe in the good of people but all I tend to remember about them is often the bad. And sometimes, I just wish I was a kid, kind of like a Catcher in the Rye. This manga was just a terribly disturbing reminder as Franz Bonaparta said, "humans can become anything."

To be honest. I am sure this manga will be one of those things that deeply affects me psychologically for the rest of my life...hopefully, in a good way. 

In a way, this is kinda cathartic...like as if I saying this so someone will read this and say, "yeah, I know what u mean. You are not alone."

I am just hoping that someone can understand what I am trying to say and share my sentiment.

In a way, it is similar to what General Wolf was looking for - somone to confirm his identity and his life.

And the fact that this manga can affect me so deeply and my life...it is just a testamnet to how unbelievable a manga it truly is. This manga is without a doubt THE BEST MANGA I HAVE EVER READ and most likely will ever read. 

This manga makes Bleach, Naruto, and even Air Gear (my favorite manga) look like a joke. 


EDIT: 

-I apologize for the excessively long post...but like I said, this was kind of cathartic. I feel like some of the weight has lifted from my chest. Eva was right...we _are_ conveniently built.

-And I hope that I can have some serious discussion about this manga with some people. I'd love to talk about the character, their personalities, the motifs of this story, the theme(s), and its historical relevance. 

-I'll be here from time to time...just PM me. Or u can find on the Air Gear thread on this forum. I check it almost daily.


----------



## Dabura (Jul 19, 2008)

yeah I know how you feel.

I watched the anime like almost 3 years ago. And still pounder over some amazing developments, characters perspective on life, above all the strong suspence through the entire series. 

I tell my friends all the time (they don't watch anime or read manga), this is like the best story I've ever experienced. The problem is that a newcomer (especially one to anime in general) will judge the series at the first episode. But Johan makes his appearance in ep 4... 

I do hope the new line cinema movie 2009 will be a great adaption. The writer also was up to do the sequel script, but I believe you need 3 movies to capture the entire story;
1: ep 1 - 20
2: ep 21 - 39 (schuwald incident)
3: ep 40 " grimmer" - end

This has the potential to become one of the best films ever, so they better do it right.

Ow and if you are afraid that you won't find anything better than Monster; check out Urasawa's other suspence works.

20th century boys is my #1 in the list. At first I didn't think it could compete with monster. But after volume 4 the manga takes you down a rollercoaster that you don't want to stop. It is hard to pick, which villian I like more; Johan of Friend. This manga will blow you away. i've read all 24 volumes 3 times and can't wait for the first movie coming out this august in Japan. Most of all I want an anime adaption. The one of Monster was amazing.

Pluto, his latest work, has impressed me very much. It has got some very dark, suspence scenes, but also scenes filled with emotion that touches your heart. I believe this is going to be a short work, it is only at 8 volumnes I believe, and I can feel the end coming. For those 8 volumes it has a lot of plot development.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 19, 2008)

Dabura said:


> yeah I know how you feel.



*@Dabura:* Thank you. That alone was enough. I am just glad that someone else shared my sentiment about how disturbingly realistic Monster felt and the emotions it awakens/stirs inside us.

I plan to watch the anime but first I want to reread Monster one more time from start to finish. 

I also am really interested in Urasawa's other works. I will wait for Pluto to be completed before I start reading it. I can't imagine how people who followed Monster from 1994 to 2001 must have felt. The anticipation might have just driven them insane.

But since 20th Centiry Boys is finished and you, like many others, have highly recommended it (an understatement), I will start reading. Don't know when but probably not till I finish rereading Monster.

------------------------------------------------------------------

In my previous post on this thread, I mentioned that I had a heavy heart but most of that feeling is now gone, especially after that good night's sleep. It's like this burden is gone...

What amazed me was how through the intricate plot, the twist and turns, the mystery, Urasawa made us feel so much emotion. All the things we felt...the suspense, the anguish, the anger. He really is a genius mangaka.

------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT: I apologize. I forget to address one part of your post - the movie.

I also agree that we would need three movies of about 2 and 1/2 hours each to be able to faithfully adapt Monster from a manga to a movie. 

However, on a previous page of this same thread, someone pointed out that a major film studio would be very opposed to breaking it up into three movies especially since the future of the latter two movies is contingent on the success of the first movie. And in fact, the first movie would have to have success akin to Godfather I or The Fellowship of the Rings. 

Also, I think either the Coen brothers or Paul Thomas Anderson should at least be given consideration as directors. Both of their recent works (No Country for Old Men and There Will Be Blood, respectively) were great movies.

There is so much more I want to talk about like which actors/actresses should play which parts...but I'll save that for later.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 19, 2008)

Long posts 

20th Century boys is great, I still like Monster more though.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 19, 2008)

^^^ I apologize for the longs posts :sweat

But like I said...I just had to get this weight of my chest, this terrible feeling of having a heacy heart...and the only thing I could think of was discussing/writing about what I had just finished reading.


----------



## ansoncarter (Jul 20, 2008)

didn't read the manga but the anime was probably my favourite ever

only disappointment was...


*Spoiler*: __ 



...Johan's plan ended up being pretty mundane

guess it's hard to satisfy the insanely cool buildup, but it left me pretty underwhelmed

same deal with 20th century. Another bad guy who had a chance to be truly epic but the ending didn't really pull it off. At least not for me.

maybe they ran too long. 20th century did for sure imo, especially when it got into 21st century. By that point everything was so convoluted I'd sort of lost that "omg this is the coolest stuff I've ever read" feel for Friend


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 21, 2008)

I think Johan's plan on a psychological level was really intense (and utterly psychotic).

But yes, I know what u mean...on a physcial/visual level...it wasn't like the fight scene near the end of American Gangster where the cops raid the apartments (assuming u have seen that).


----------



## iamthewalrus (Jul 21, 2008)

man I just finished this manga and I would have to agree this is great.  I'm going to take a break before reading 20th cent, maybe find an action manga (berserk maybe) since I've been reading a lot of suspense lately.

Like many people the first mangas I read online were the normal naruto, op, bleach.  However, it truly is a great experience when you go past that and start reading some classics.  I can't believe that I have missed out on urusawa(sp?)'s works till now.

Great manga; loved its themes and characters.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 22, 2008)

Johans plan mundane?

I disagree


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 22, 2008)

Johan's plan is mundane? 

Though his plan itself wasn't supposed to be the centerpiece to the manga. It was more about what he signified (i.e. Monster). 

He's still my favorite villain in any anime/manga


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 22, 2008)

This manga definitely in my top3 along with Gintama and One Piece. Anime 1st or 2nd best i've seen (it's either Gintama or Monster first, but they're so different so I don't want to compare them, lol).

Link removed - If someone read Monster and didn't read this, *read* it. It's written by Naoki Urasawa after he finished manga Monster.

P.S. I hope two upcoming Monster movies would be 3 hours length each


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 22, 2008)

Ill need to read that when i get the chance

Monster for Manga of the Month?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 22, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Johan's plan is mundane?
> 
> Though his plan itself wasn't supposed to be the centerpiece to the manga. It was more about what he signified (i.e. Monster).
> 
> *He's still my favorite villain in any anime/manga*



^^^ He's my favorite too...

As for his plan being mundane...not at all. But to say it was apocalyptic or Kingdom-Come-like would be definitely pushing it.

And yes, Johan's plan was not the centerpiece but the setup to the climax of the story-the showdown between Johan and Tenman on the rain-soaked, bloody streets of Ruenhiem.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 22, 2008)

^That's one of my favorite scenes in the manga. Along with this:





Lord Genome said:


> Monster for Manga of the Month?



Yes. Make it happen.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 23, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> ^That's one of my favorite scenes in the manga. Along with this:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Make it happen.



Yeah...I remember that scene too...my heart nearly exploded out of my chest. For a split second, I thought it was a a hallucination. It sure felt like it while I was reading those last few pages...it was just so surreal. 

And yes, it would be a travesty if Monster of all mangas was not MOTM at least once. It may not have an enormous following but there are enough people familiar with it to know that it is perhaps one of the greatest, _if_ not the greatest manga ever.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey gais

Nominate Monster for MotM

DO IT FAGGITS


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 18, 2008)

I will try. If it becomes the Manga of the Month, we should all re-read it. I was planning on reading the entire manga before I watched the 72 episode anime. 

Quick question: Has Monster ever been Manga of the Month???


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 18, 2008)

No.

Hasnt even been nominated.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 18, 2008)

What a joke.

How could they be so disrespectful to one of the greatest mangas, if not the greatest manga?!?!?!? 

Shounen punks.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey its nomination time again

You know what to do


----------



## Felix (Sep 20, 2008)

I have nominated Monster and 20th Century boys to MoTM


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 13, 2008)

Anyone knows where I can get the ? I'm dying to check it out!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 13, 2008)

so what the hell was the scene johan wanted the doctor to see or what was his plan for this ?

and why did he want to suicide ?

answer please


----------



## Arcanis (Nov 13, 2008)

Jackal Iscariot said:


> Anyone knows where I can get the ? I'm dying to check it out!


I don't know where you can buy it, but you can read the translations to most of the chapters here:

Link removed


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 13, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> so what the hell was the scene johan wanted the doctor to see or what was his plan for this ?
> 
> and why did he want to suicide ?
> 
> answer please


Elaborate please?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 14, 2008)

johan was asking the doctor does he see it ?he wanted to show him a scene ?

also he wanted to make a perfect suicide? how?


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 14, 2008)

Just read the manga for the first time, after stopping the anime about halfway years ago.

Amazing manga

Though at the end where Johan was asking "WHO WAS THE UNWANTED ONE?!" was that Tenma dreaming or did it really happen?


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 14, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> Though at the end where Johan was asking "WHO WAS THE UNWANTED ONE?!" was that Tenma dreaming or did it really happen?



I still don't know.

But that's the beauty of it, of course.


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 14, 2008)

haha yeah it's a bit confusing

though I'm leaning towards him dreaming because of this panel



Looks like he's jerking his head up after nodding off.


----------



## Violent Man (Nov 15, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> Just read the manga for the first time, after stopping the anime about halfway years ago.
> 
> Amazing manga
> 
> Though at the end where Johan was asking "WHO WAS THE UNWANTED ONE?!" was that Tenma dreaming or did it really happen?



Another supporter joins the ranks. 

And I'm pretty sure it was him dreaming considering that nod you posted and the way Johan was sleeping after it as well.

You should read Urasawas other works. The man is a god when it comes to great manga.


----------



## Woofie (Nov 15, 2008)

Monster... 

Best manga I've read. Nothing else has come close in terms of consistency; even the other series vying for my top spot have had their ups and downs (Berserk, most good shounen) or gone downhill towards the end (20CB). Monster didn't, it was brilliant from start to finish, and the final volumes were the perfect climax.


----------



## Gator (Nov 15, 2008)

Recently finished watching the anime, and now I'm half way 'another monster'..

I can say with confidence that this is one of the best anime's i saw <3


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 15, 2008)

Violent Man said:


> You should read Urasawas other works. The man is a god when it comes to great manga.



I'm planning on reading 20th Century Boys next, I just like taking breaks between long manga. Is 21st CB finished?


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 15, 2008)

21st Century boys is finished.

Love that manga


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 17, 2009)

all i can say is, overrated and disappointing...

i spent the last few days reading this

eh, it didnt make a lot of sense and it didnt satisfy me

also way too many superficial plot twists just for the sake of having tenma or nina look shocked on first page of a chapter..... did anyone but me notice that pattern in like..... 50 chapters

i liked the characters Martin, Lunge, and Eva though

Johan didnt have a lot of meaning to me.... it was never really explained why he was how he was, was he truly evil or what

probably the scariest part of the manga was that one little kid who was bossing dieter around, who johan "brainwashed" or whatever. that little kid freeaked me out

roberto was a crap

whatever happened to that red head lady who pretended to be dr reichwin's patient and roberto's wife? and helped pour gasoline in schuwald's library ceremony? just *another* thing not explained by the end of this manga.... sorry guys... please dont flame me cuz i know you all worship this but i was not very satisfied


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 10, 2010)

*Monster by Naoki Urasawa.*

How come there was no thread about it?  I couldn't find it, anyway. So, Monster. Another masterpiece by the genius named Naoki Urasawa. Did any of you read it? What do you think about it? Did you like it?

I like it, alot. And I'm only on chapter 58. It's Urasawa's third manga I'm reading, the other two manga I finished are Pluto and 20th CB, which are masterpieces as well. In fact, 20th CB is on my top 5.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2010)

That's easily his best known manga. There was probably a thread about it at some point, but since it's done that's most likely why you don't see one right now. If you like Monster you might want to read 20CB, Pluto and Billy Bat if you hand't already, other great mangas from urasawa. But Monster is the best imo.

edit: I see you had read 20CB and Pluto. Try Billy Bat later, though that manga is preety recent so there's only like 30 odd chapters out.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 10, 2010)

Theres a monster thread

i would know since i made it

or at least a thread, it might have gotten merged


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 10, 2010)

KidTony said:


> That's easily his best known manga. There was probably a thread about it at some point, but since it's done that's most likely why you don't see one right now. If you like Monster you might want to read 20CB, Pluto and Billy Bat if you hand't already, other great mangas from urasawa. But Monster is the best imo.
> 
> edit: I see you had read 20CB and Pluto. Try Billy Bat later, though that manga is preety recent so there's only like 30 odd chapters out.


Actually I read Billy Bat as well, started it recently. That's the fourth Urasawa manga I'm reading. I'm on chapter 15.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2010)

I think there's also like a judo manga he did or something which is suposed to be good, though i haven't read that.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 10, 2010)

never heard of it


----------



## Medusa (Jan 10, 2010)

dam charlie theron is fugly


----------



## BlaZeR (Nov 13, 2011)

I just reread this, Grimmer was definitely my favourite. Would never have guessed Roberto was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Grimmer's childhood friend that loved cocoa



Also I'm guessing the live movie never came about?


----------



## Judas (Nov 13, 2011)

I just started this manga today and I'm already hooked. Naoki is a master at his craft, it's almost unfair.


----------



## David (Jan 2, 2012)

I read this manga in the course of a few days.

All I have to say is that Johan makes Dio look like a little puppy in terms of monstrosity and manipulation.

Awesome.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 2, 2012)

David said:


> I read this manga in the course of a few days.
> 
> All I have to say is that Johan makes Dio look like a little puppy in terms of monstrosity and manipulation.
> 
> Awesome.


 Johan= best villain of all time.



KidTony said:


> I think there's also like a judo manga he did or something which is suposed to be good, though i haven't read that.


 Yawara!! You have to read it, 20th Century boys has some cameo from it. Happy! is awesome too...


----------



## bobby8685 (Jan 2, 2012)

Johan has to be one of the greatest characters ever created. Honestly, what he does to that poor kid looking for his mom... Johan scares the crap out of me. I'm still looking for something like Monster to read/ watch.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 3, 2012)

no Johan!! I don't lol



bobby8685 said:


> Johan has to be one of the greatest characters ever created. Honestly, what he does to that poor kid looking for his mom... Johan scares the crap out of me. I'm still looking for something like Monster to read/ watch.


 that is going to be hard to find..


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 26, 2014)

Major necro, but this is the only (pure) Monster thread I could find.

For anyone interested in getting the manga on their shelves, Viz is releasing a 2-in-1 volume "perfect edition" - you can get them on amazon (here's a review).

Just can't let this opportunity pass by.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 26, 2014)

hmm i wonder why they would go back and re-release it

i won't repurchase and i won't read this series again but this seems cool.  they have done a good job with the other things that got this type of treatment.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 26, 2014)

Monster: The Perfect Edition Vol. 1 Review said:
			
		

> Pros
> A very strong start to the story.
> 
> Cons
> Slow beginning.





i know he meant the first chapter, but he is going to get people confused with that vague wording.

Anyway, maaaybe i will buy. But just to make my library look shamelessly cooler. I won't re-read it tho, it would be too laborious to swamp through it again. I'd rather give another go at 20th cent or Pluto.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 26, 2014)

im gonna buy it cause i suck


----------



## p-lou (Dec 26, 2014)

Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> Anyway, maaaybe i will buy. But just to make my library look shamelessly cooler. I won't re-read it tho, it would be too laborious to swamp through it again. I'd rather give another go at 20th cent or Pluto.



i have no interest in reading monster again because i don't think i would like it.  i won't touch pluto again because i never liked it.  i haven't read 20th cb so no opinion.

really the only urasawa thing i would consider getting back to is happy!



Lord Genome said:


> im gonna buy it cause i suck



it's true you do suck


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 27, 2014)

Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> i know he meant the first chapter, but he is going to get people confused with that vague wording.
> 
> Anyway, maaaybe i will buy. But just to make my library look shamelessly cooler. I won't re-read it tho, it would be too laborious to swamp through it again. I'd rather give another go at 20th cent or Pluto.



I was more concerned because of the different translation (At least in some parts, the example was Tenma [?] saying "It's a wizard" instead of "Amazing!" or whatever). I mean, that can still be a bit iffy when reading, but as along as the translation is accurate, I guess it's okay.
And I want this manga on my shelf 



Lord Genome said:


> im gonna buy it cause i suck



Good boy 

@p-lou: I think Monster is one of those stories one has to read more than once to really get a hold of everything. But to each their own.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 27, 2014)

oh i've read it twice.  i think the last time was 2010 or 2009.  i don't think it's as mind blowingly good as the first time i read it and i know if i tried to read it again the things that piss me off about it would really jump out at me.

i prefer to keep my good memories of it


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 27, 2014)

Ah, okay. Only read it once online, once I'll get all the volumes I'll give it a go again (that'll take some time though, since there are only two volumes out and the others will be published in 3-4 months cycles).

Hopefully I'll like it as much the second time round as I did the first time.


----------

